# Dreadnought Drop pod rules



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Which book are the up to date rules in?

Can anyone give me a brief summary of them?

I’m looking at getting one for my wolves cause I’d like to use Bjorn to more effect. If the rules are halfway decent, I’ll just go and order the book 

Thanks in advance J


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

For standard 40k games, the existing drop pod rules apply for the standard Dreadnought Drop Pod as well. The Codex rules state a transport capacity of "Ten models or one Dreadnought".

If you want to use the Forgeworld Lucius Pattern Dreadnought Drop Pod rules, then this requires the use of the Imperial Armour Volume Two – Second Edition: War Machines of the Adeptus Astartes book.

Main difference with the Lucius Pattern Drop Pod is that it cost 50 points with NO wargear (only option is for locator beacon +10pts) but has the extra "Assault Vehicle" Special Rule allowing the dreadnought to assault on the turn it disembarks.

Do a Google search for "Lucius Pattern Drop Pod rules" and you should see a copy of the rules released by Forgeworld prior to the update of the IA2 book.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Thanks 

I didn't think you could assault on the turn you arrive from reserve?

Now I'm confused - has that changed from 6th to 7th ed and I've missed it?


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

You might be right about that as I think the IA2 2nd Edition rules took that away. If memory serves, there is some other rule that applied to this drop pod as well regarding disembarking or staying embarked in the drop pod after arrival. I'll check this on my copy of IA2 and confirm when I get back home this evening.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You still cannot assault on the turn you arrive from reserves. However, as it is an open topped vehicle, you can still fire out of it while staying inside the drop pod (The worst you suffer is S4 AP- on your rear armour, in return for an ablative 3 Hull points, AV12 rear armour, and Shrouded), then assault out of it the next turn.

Of course, any unit with sense will have attempted to move out of range of your assault, but the option is there if you really need to keep that Dreadnought alive.


----------

